# Facebook kostenlos nutzen?



## yax (16. November 2010)

Hallo,

also es gibt ja Facebook für E-Plus (auf dem Handy) nutzer kostenlos. (http://www.0.facebook.de) Aber wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Handy, auf die Seite gehe, werden zwischendurch immer mal wieder 1 cent abgezogen. Mein Anbieter ist Aldi (Aldi Talk). Kann mir jemand sagen wieso das so ist. Denn andere Leute haben damit irgendwie kein Problem..

Gruß yax.

PS: Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------

